# www.dpetc.com - Easiest photo sharing site on net



## osmanolgen (May 27, 2005)

Hi, 

I would like to announce a new photo sharing site. We aimed to have world's easiest user interface for a  photo sharing web site. You can start uploading your photos in a minute. Very easy organisation tools allows your to get your photos online so quickly. You can share slideshows of your photos with your friends and you can protect your photo galleries with passwords as well.

Here's a presentation of the site:  http://www.dpetc.com/slideshow.php?id=357 

NOW! JUST FOR Photo Forum MEMBERS:

If you believe your work is good, simply register, upload some of your work and demand FREE storage* 

UNTIL June 1st 2005. 

Enjoy!
dPetc.com 

Note: This offer is valid until 1st June 2005 just for Photo Forum members and dPetc.com has the right to determine the storage size or to reject your application.


----------



## jpsfilm (May 30, 2005)

Cool. I'm just tired of the "film" themes. I don't even use film anymore. I do like the frame with matting.


----------



## osmanolgen (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for feedback.


----------

